# Galaxy S8, ou  iPhone 8 ?



## Vincentdu59 (15 Novembre 2017)

Hello tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Noël approche, et Bouygues me fais des prix, un Galaxy S8 neuf à 200 €, et l'iPhone 8 a 500€, je dis pas non.

Je suis actuellement sur 6S.

J'ai quand même quelques questions :

-Mon utilisation, se contente à : beaucoup de réseaux sociaux (Facebook, snap, instagram.....), beaucoup de musique, pas mal de recherche sur internet, quelques jeux, appels, et SMS, une autonomie suffisante pour cela ?
Un iPhone ne serait peut-être pas plus adapté à mes besoins par rapports a un Android? 
Les applications Android sont elle aussi mal optimisé de ce que j'entends dire par rapport à iOS ?

-Passer d'un iPhone 6s à un 8... apporte-il vraiment une différence ? Si oui lesquels ?

-Niveau autonomie (ma grande peur!), que vaut-il selon vous ? 


Merci d'avance !


----------



## touba (15 Novembre 2017)

Hello. Tu as attendu 20 mois pour pour poser ta première question et franchement ça valait le coup.

Personnellement je n'hésiterais pas une seconde, iPhone 8...
Voilà tu n'as plus qu'à l'acheter !


----------



## Vincentdu59 (15 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Hello. Tu as attendu 20 mois pour pour poser ta première question et franchement ça valait le coup.
> 
> Personnellement je n'hésiterais pas une seconde, iPhone 8...
> Voilà tu n'as plus qu'à l'acheter !



Merci de ta réponse !
Est-il vraiment meilleur ?


----------



## touba (15 Novembre 2017)

La question ne se pose pas en ces termes, pour un utilisateur lambda, comme 99% d'entre nous, ils se valent.
Tu as un iPhone 6S, qu'en penses-tu ? Le 8 c'est le même en mieux.
Le Galaxy S8 c'est un smartphone sous Android, rien a voir, objectivement ni mieux ni moins bien, différent.


----------



## Pampampadam (15 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> La question ne se pose pas en ces termes, pour un utilisateur lambda, comme 99% d'entre nous, ils se valent.
> Tu as un iPhone 6S, qu'en penses-tu ? Le 8 c'est le même en mieux.
> Le Galaxy S8 c'est un smartphone sous Android, rien a voir, objectivement ni mieux ni moins bien, différent.


Et au Niveau de lAppareil photo entre les 2 ?


----------



## touba (15 Novembre 2017)

Je n'ai essayé ni l'un ni l'autre malheureusement mais j'ai eu le Galaxy S7 et j'ai actuellement l'iPhone 7 et je dois dire que niveau photo je préfère largement celui du Galaxy S7.
Je suis tout de même resté sur iPhone car je ne suis pas trop "photo" donc ce n'était pas rédhibitoire


----------



## Pampampadam (15 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Je n'ai essayé ni l'un ni l'autre malheureusement mais j'ai eu le Galaxy S7 et j'ai actuellement l'iPhone 7 et je dois dire que niveau photo je préfère largement celui du Galaxy S7.
> Je suis tout de même resté sur iPhone car je ne suis pas trop "photo" donc ce n'était pas rédhibitoire


Oui je me doute ...
Moi je suis actuellement Avec un iPhone 6 mais ma batterie est morte du coup je voudrai changer de portable pour Noël er j'hésite entre l'iPhone 8 et le S8


----------



## Vincentdu59 (15 Novembre 2017)

Merci de vos réponses !
Bon, je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas ! 
Toi, qui etait sur le S7, l'ouverture grand angle (f/1.7), ne te posait pas de souci pour les photos ? Qualité Snapchat bonne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Novembre 2017)

Il ont tout les deux un appareil photo haut de gamme pour un smartphone. Tu ne verras sans doute pas de différence lors de ton utilisation. Dans le cas contraire, c’est qu’il faudrait passer à un reflex

La proncipale difference entre les deux c’est le système et le suivi des mises à jours. Si tu a un mac chez toi > iPhone direct. Ce sera plus pratique. Dans le cas contraire, à toi de voir si le système iOS te convient. Si certains point te dérange, n’hésite pas à les signaler. On te dira si c’est mieux côté android


----------



## Vincentdu59 (15 Novembre 2017)

Bien... j'ai remarqué une différence, un soir où j'ai pris le S8 en main, il mais une bonne claque à Apple sur l'écran, la navigation est fluide, bref un produit haut de gamme.
Comme citer plus haut, j'ai ouvert l'appareil photo frontal, et la... c'est vraiment moche ! La photo était flou, le téléphone à tendance a déformé, et je trouve que l'ouverture grand angle n'arrange pas les chose, ceci-dit, j'ai remarqué que certaines applications telles que Snapchat, Retrica, réduit cela... 

des sujets comme celui-ci se me rassure pas : http://www.phonandroid.com/forum/snapchat-selfie-t178895.html

Niveau autonomie : iPhone 8 est nul ?

Niveau interface, les deux me plaisent ... iOS est plus simple, mais Android offre une grande liberté, par exemple : mettre les émois Apple 
Je pense aller tester les deux en magasin, on verra le quels me plaît le mieux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Novembre 2017)

Très bonne idée


----------



## Pampampadam (15 Novembre 2017)

D'accord tu me tiens au courant  je vais essayer d'aller les tester en magasin aussi


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

@Vincentdu59 
Pas de souci que ce soit pour le S8 ou l'iPhone 8, apparemment l'app indispensable est disponible sur les 2 OS... 
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/bescherelle-conjugaison/id444077285?mt=8
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.diagonal.bescherelle_conjugaison&hl=fr


----------



## Vincentdu59 (16 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> @Vincentdu59
> Pas de souci que ce soit pour le S8 ou l'iPhone 8, apparemment l'app indispensable est disponible sur les 2 OS...
> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/bescherelle-conjugaison/id444077285?mt=8
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.diagonal.bescherelle_conjugaison&hl=fr



Merci du conseil!


----------



## okeeb (16 Novembre 2017)

Honnêtement, les deux sont excellents. La vieille légende des applications mal optimisées, de la surcouche lourdingue ou du système incompréhensible d'Android n'ont plus cours depuis longtemps et viennent souvent de personnes n'ayant pas depuis bien longtemps manipulé un flagship Android tel que le S8.

Pour ce qui est de l'usage des calendriers, contacts, synchronisations diverses et variées, tout se fera aussi bien avec l'un que l'autre ; quand je lis que si l'on a un Mac il faut un iPhone obligatoirement cela m'amuse : la quasi totalité des services se synchronisent avec l'un ou l'autre. J'utilise mon MbP avec des Samsung depuis des années et je n'ai pourtant jamais quitté mon Gmail de synchro...

Côté puissance, rien à dire, les deux disposent de performances très élevées.

Appareil photo ? Très bons aussi, avec une mention particulière au S8 qui ne fait pas usage d'un nouveau capteur mais de celui, très amélioré, de l'excellent qui équipait le S7 et donnait déjà des photos à même de lui attribuer à l'époque la mention de "meilleur photophone de l'année". A ce jour, dans la catégorie des smartphones non "phablette", le S8 fait partie des 2 ou 3 meilleurs téléphones.

Très franchement, au vu de l'usage imaginé, je pense que le choix doit se faire surtout sur des critères tels que :

- nécessité d'autonomie ? (S8 un plus endurant)
- quelles applications (s'assurer qu'elles existent sur le smartphone visé)
- écran (l'écran oled du S8 fait partie des afficheurs d'exceptions du moment)


----------



## lostOzone (16 Novembre 2017)

Perso si toutes les apps utilisées sont correcte en version Android ce qui n’est pas tjs le cas. Je prendrais un S8 l’autonomie est meilleure. L’écran est plus grand même si y a une déformation de couleur sur les côtés. 
Quand le S8+ est sortie j’ai failli migrer dessus en principal mais impossible. Une apps essentielle pour mon boulo était boguée sur Android.
Par contre il faut une coque sans coque je touche pas mal les côtés de l’écran involontairement. 
L’iPhone 8 comme le 7 est boring. Le même design qui a 4 ans et qui a pris un sacré coup de vieux depuis la sortie du S7 et du X. 
Le seul souci sur le S8 c’est le lecteur d’empreinte. Ou le scan d’iris. C’est bcp moins pratique que TouchID ou FaceID. 
Après le prix est forcément à l’avantage de Samsung.
Par contre entre le S8 et le X c’est pas la même histoire même si c’est pas le même prix.


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> quand je lis que si l'on a un Mac il faut un iPhone obligatoirement cela m'amuse : la quasi totalité des services se synchronisent avec l'un ou l'autre. J'utilise mon MbP avec des Samsung depuis des années et je n'ai pourtant jamais quitté mon Gmail de synchro...


Parce que tu pars du principe que tout le monde offre sa vie privée à Google via Gmail (entre autres)...

Je me suis bien bien marré quand j'ai essayé de configurer mon mail .icloud sur Android..., je me suis bien bien marré avec les plantages multiples et incessants d'Android File Transfer..., je me suis bien bien marré quand je me suis coupé de mes amis ne recevant plus leurs iMessages ou leurs albums de photos partagés...
Je passe aussi sur la fonction Continuité (mais pour l'apprécier encore faudrait-il l'essayer, compliqué avec un Samsung).
Et comment synchroniser ses signets? Passer par un concentrateur ou s'imposer Chrome sur Mac...

Enfin tout ça pour dire que ces questionnements iPhone ou Galaxy, sur ce fil ou un autre, c'est au final aussi stérile que "_slip ou caleçon_"
Chacun détient sa propre vérité et ce ne sont que des témoignages individuels. A l'acheteur de compiler les infos et de se faire sa propre opinion.
_Et pourquoi pas profiter des retours étendus chez Apple pour Noël pour essayer l'iPhone 8 pendant 6 ou 7 semaines puis de commander un S8 chez Amazon et de bénéficier là aussi d'un échange sous 1 mois? C'est un bon moyen à peu de frais pour réellement tester les 2 solutions._


----------



## lostOzone (16 Novembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beaucoup de musique sur quel service?


----------



## okeeb (16 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Parce que tu pars du principe que tout le monde offre sa vie privée à Google via Gmail (entre autres)...



je vois surtout que pour beaucoup offrir sa vie à icloud/apple semble plus évident qu'à google, ce qui m'apparaît relativement peu défendable, à part si l'on croit qu'apple ne fait aucun usage commercial des infos synchronisées et dispose d'une sécurisation plus élevée que les autres... cela se saurait si un cloud était un emplacement sûr...



ibabar a dit:


> Je me suis bien bien marré quand j'ai essayé de configurer mon mail .icloud sur Android...



pas facile en effet... par contre un gmail ne pose aucun souci quel que soit le côté où on le paramètre...



ibabar a dit:


> je me suis bien bien marré avec les plantages multiples et incessants d'Android File Transfer...



qui est une véritable cochonnerie sans intérêt ; airdroid y palliera sans difficulté, gratuitement et sans-fil



ibabar a dit:


> je me suis bien bien marré quand je me suis coupé de mes amis ne recevant plus leurs iMessages ou leurs albums de photos partagés



évidemment puisque tout est propriétaire... cependant je ne jette pas la pierre à toutes ces petites choses citées ; elles ne faisaient tout simplement pas partie des interrogations de notre ami. car c'est bien de son usage cité qu'il s'agit.



ibabar a dit:


> Et comment synchroniser ses signets? Passer par un concentrateur ou s'imposer Chrome sur Mac...



ou firefox, ou opera, et bien d'autres encores... il n'y a pas que google dans la vie. ni apple d'ailleurs.



ibabar a dit:


> Enfin tout ça pour dire que ces questionnements iPhone ou Galaxy, sur ce fil ou un autre, c'est au final aussi stérile que "_slip ou caleçon_"
> Chacun détient sa propre vérité et ce ne sont que des témoignages individuels. A l'acheteur de compiler les infos et de se faire sa propre opinion.
> _Et pourquoi pas profiter des retours étendus chez Apple pour Noël pour essayer l'iPhone 8 pendant 6 ou 7 semaines puis de commander un S8 chez Amazon et de bénéficier là aussi d'un échange sous 1 mois? C'est un bon moyen à peu de frais pour réellement tester les 2 solutions._



tout à fait d'accord, d'ailleurs mes propos ne faisaient pas état d'une quelconque vérité, mais simplement d'éléments tangibles caractéristiques de l'un et de l'autre, mis en face de l'usage attendu par notre ami.

Sincèrement, chaque appareil fera le job sans aucune difficulté, reste à vérifier la présence et la qualité des applications nécessitées et à poser dans la balance la question du tarif, pour le cas où notre ami envisagerait aussi de revendre plus ou moins rapidement son appareil ; là, clairement, au-delà de toute considération d'usage, il s'en sortira mieux avec un iPhone.

HS On 


ibabar a dit:


> "_slip ou caleçon_"



j'adore 

HS Off


----------



## touba (16 Novembre 2017)

Sinon il y a plus simple pour se décider, sans rentrer dans les considérations techniques : Android est moche, iOS est superbe.
Mais évidemment ça ne suffit pas à faire son choix pour beaucoup. Moi ça a suffi, le reste c'est de la mandoline...


----------



## okeeb (16 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Sinon il y a plus simple pour se décider, sans rentrer dans les considérations techniques : Android est moche, iOS est superbe.
> Mais évidemment ça ne suffit pas à faire son choix pour beaucoup. Moi ça a suffi, le reste c'est de la mandoline...


Et cela reste de surcroît complètement subjectif et sans aucune possibilité d'argumentation.
Les goûts et les couleurs ne se discutant pas.
Pour ma part, si je trouve les iPhone superbes et bien finis, je ne trouve en aucun cas que leur interface soit plus agréable à l'œil que celle d'un S8...


----------



## touba (16 Novembre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Et cela reste de surcroît complètement subjectif


Évidement.


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> je vois surtout que pour beaucoup offrir sa vie à icloud/apple semble plus évident qu'à google, ce qui m'apparaît relativement peu défendable, à part si l'on croit qu'apple ne fait aucun usage commercial des infos synchronisées et dispose d'une sécurisation plus élevée que les autres... cela se saurait si un cloud était un emplacement sûr...


Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, Apple vend des appareils, des "devices" et des services (iCloud, Music...). J'ai la faiblesse de croire que mes données ne sont pas revendues à des tiers, cela se saurait... A contrario personne ne peut contredire le fait que les données soient largement revendues par Google pour que l'usager devienne le produit...

*Le core business d'Apple c'est le hardware, le core business de Google c'est la publicité.*
Beaucoup s'offusquent de recevoir un spam par mail, par SMS ou directement via les réseaux (dits) sociaux, mais tout le monde distille sans sourciller sa vie à Google (et pas uniquement, on pourrait citer Facebook à égalité).
_Si la CNIL appliquait clairement ses restrictions protectrices, Google et tout son alphabet n'aurait je pense tout bonnement plus droit de citer en France...

Pour la route (mais chacun voit midi à sa porte, libre de dévoiler toutes ses infos confidentielles), j'adore cette petite vidéo:_





Concernant la sécurité, c'est un item totalement indépendant de la confidentialité (privacy policy), et malheureusement beaucoup de monde (la preuve encore une fois) mélange les deux, ne manquant pas une occasion de brimer le cloud...
_ Personne n'est à l'abri d'un hack, d'un vrai (comme celui de Yahoo), pas de cracker des mots de passe individuels trop faibles (comme la fausse affaire des photos volées sur iCloud il y a quelques années sous prétexte qu'une "star" de ciné avait filé le nom de son chihuahua comme MdP...)
_ J'ai d'ailleurs plutôt tendance en ce sens à faire confiance à de très grosses structures plutôt qu'à la PME locale: certes les failles sont plus nombreuses, les attaques bien plus nombreuses (plus de cibles) mais l'investissement pour se protéger est aussi bien plus conséquent
_ Et pour clore le HS, je me sens plus en confiance avec mes données dans le cloud plutôt que localement dans un disque dur avec les risques de perte, vol, dégâts naturels, MàJ pas assez fréquente, info et duplicata au même endroit physique (sans quoi on devient esclave des disques durs externes, j'ai connu ça dans des commerces avec les cassettes ZIP que j'emmenais chez moi, c'était avant l'internet généralisé...)


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Et cela reste de surcroît complètement subjectif et sans aucune possibilité d'argumentation


Exact!
Moi d'ailleurs c'est l'inverse: je préfère esthétiquement l'interface iOS et physiquement les terminaux Android (notamment les S8)


----------



## Vincentdu59 (18 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir a tous !

Je reviens après quelques jours d'absence.
Je n'ai toujours pas testé les deux dans les mains.
Vraiment, ce qui m'empêche d'aller chez Apple, c'est l'autonomie, proposer des téléphones a plus de 1000€, sans que celui-ci tienne une journée, bon...
L'iPhone 8 me tiendra, sans-souci une journée au travail, par contre, je suis habitué a l'utilisé intensivement le week-end.
Imaginons, je me lève le matin, environ 1 heure de musique via des écouteurs, regarder toutes les 30 minutes les fils d'actualités tels que Snapchat, Instagam, Facebook, en même temps, écrire des SMS, tiendra t'il la journée ? 
C'est fou, car les avis divergent selon les sites, certains parle d'une journée en utilisation intensive, d'autre, d'environ 8 heure (8H - 16H plus de batterie), j'ai quand même du mal à y croire, sur mon 6S, je suis actuellement à 7%, alors que je l'utilise intensivement.

D'autre part, sur le site d'Apple, en les comparant, on s'appercoie que le 8 tient 2 heures de plus que le 6S, serais-je simplement du commercial, ou une realité ?

Petite question, en passant mon iPhone 6s sur iOS 10, celui-ci a clairement perdu de l'autonomie, les tests mesurés par Apple, sont tester sur les terminaux de base (iOS 9 pour 6s, iOS 11 pour le 8), ou les deux sur le même iOS ?

Si je décide, de passer à un Galaxy, je pourrais être simplement déçu par Android en sois même, mauvaise expérience avec un Xperia U, mais bon, on est ici sur du S8, du haut de gamme !

Je trouve la couche fournis par Samsung, très bien faite, c'est bien la première fois, que je ne suis pas perdu sous Android.
Et cette écran OLED, juste magnifique !


----------



## okeeb (18 Novembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous !
> 
> Je reviens après quelques jours d'absence.
> Je n'ai toujours pas testé les deux dans les mains.
> ...


C'est vrai que cette nouvelle surcouche est agréable et se rapproche beaucoup d'un Android stock.
Côte autonomie, ça cogne. Avec mon s7 et un usage soutenu, je fais des journées téléphone de 6h00 à 22h avec en moyenne 10 à 25% en fin de journée. Avec le s8 de ma femme, je clôture à 35...


----------



## Vincentdu59 (18 Novembre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> C'est vrai que cette nouvelle surcouche est agréable et se rapproche beaucoup d'un Android stock.
> Côte autonomie, ça cogne. Avec mon s7 et un usage soutenu, je fais des journées téléphone de 6h00 à 22h avec en moyenne 10 à 25% en fin de journée. Avec le s8 de ma femme, je clôture à 35...



D'accord, ces bien ce qui me semblais ! 
Côté iPhone 8, tu sais ce que cela donne ?


----------



## ibabar (18 Novembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Vraiment, ce qui m'empêche d'aller chez Apple, c'est l'autonomie, proposer des téléphones a plus de 1000€, sans que celui-ci tienne une journée, bon...


Faut pas tout confondre!
Tu envisages un iPhone 8, qui est à 809€ en 64Go (et 979€ en 256Go), soit pas à plus de 1000€ ce qui est l'apanage de l'iPhone X. Or l'iPhone X (tout comme l'iPhone 8 Plus) tient parfaitement une journée (même longue, même chargée).



Vincentdu59 a dit:


> C'est fou, car les avis divergent selon les sites, certains parle d'une journée en utilisation intensive, d'autre, d'environ 8 heure (8H - 16H plus de batterie)


Ça dépend de l'usage! Rien qu'avec le triumvirat Facebook/ Google Maps/ WhatsApp, il y a de quoi bien flinguer la batterie...
Il est important de regarder le protocole de test et surtout de comparer 2 mobiles au sein de ce même protocole (si par exemple l'un tient 7h10 et l'autre 8h40, on ne pourra pas en déduire que le second a 1h30 d'autonomie en plus mais que dans les mêmes conditions le second a 21% d'autonomie en bonus).

C'est comme de parler de la consommation d'une voiture: sur le même parcours, entre quelqu'un qui fait de l'éco-conduite et un autre qui appuie dedans de manière sportive, ce sera très différent.
Heureusement on peut comparer les voitures entre elles car le protocole de test est le même pour tous les constructeurs (même si certains trichent en bidouillant les moteurs, mais là n'est pas le débat...): mais si le véhicule est annoncé en conso mixte à 6L, ça ne veut pas dire que TOI tu feras obligatoirement 6L en moyenne...



Vincentdu59 a dit:


> D'autre part, sur le site d'Apple, en les comparant, on s'appercoie que le 8 tient 2 heures de plus que le 6S, serais-je simplement du commercial, ou une realité ?


C'est une réalité: les iPhone gagnent en autonomie d'une génération à l'autre car les systèmes sont optimisés (notamment les puces moins gourmandes). C'est à nuancer, on a vu qu'Apple avait parfois réduit le volume des batteries (et donc au final le nouvel iPhone ne faisait pas mieux, mais vu qu'il le faisait avec une batterie plus petite, c'est bien qu'il consomme moins).

C'est même une double réalité puisque les batteries perdent de leur autonomie avec le temps: un iPhone tenant 8h à l'achat tiendra un peu moins 2 ans plus tard.
C'est même une triple réalité puisque iOS est optimisé mais comme tu l'as dit pour le nouvel iPhone, donc un iPhone récent aura un gain en autonomie plus important.



Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Petite question, en passant mon iPhone 6s sur iOS 10, celui-ci a clairement perdu de l'autonomie, les tests mesurés par Apple, sont tester sur les terminaux de base (iOS 9 pour 6s, iOS 11 pour le 8), ou les deux sur le même iOS ?


Il me semble (à vérifier) que les tests sont faits lors de la sortie de l'iPhone, donc un iPhone 6s sous iOS 9, un iPhone 7 sous iOS 10, un iPhone 8 sous iOS 11, et non les 3 iPhone sous iOS 11.



Vincentdu59 a dit:


> on est ici sur du S8, du haut de gamme !


Je suis sceptique sur cette notion de "haut de gamme"... mon père a acheté un soit-disant HDG automobile français (à +50k€), il a plus récemment racheté une voiture allemande, en comparant les 2 on peut clairement voir que la signification de "HDG" n'est pas la même pour tout le monde...

Bixby non dispo dans un gros pays comme la France (laissant un bouton physique inerte), est-ce HDG? La reconnaissance d'iris plus qu'aléatoire, est-ce HDG? Le capteur d'empreinte collé à la va-vite à côté du module photo, est-ce HDG? L'écran dont les couleurs sont tellement éclatantes qu'elles en deviennent presque irréelles, est-ce HDG? Le prix d'un appareil toujours en vente qui chute en cours de cycle de 40%, est-ce HDG?...etc



Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Je trouve la couche fournis par Samsung, très bien faite, c'est bien la première fois, que je ne suis pas perdu sous Android.
> Et cette écran OLED, juste magnifique !


Si le S8 te fait envie, fonce... on a l'impression que tu attends qu'on te retienne et qu'on te convainc de rester sur l'iPhone 8...
De toute façon lors d'une hésitation le mauvais rôle est toujours dédié à celui qui est choisi puisque c'est "l'absent" qu'on regrettera en se disant à la moindre contrariété que ça aurait été mieux sur l'autre device...


----------



## touba (18 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Faut pas tout confondre!
> Tu envisages un iPhone 8, qui est à 809€ en 64Go (et 979€ en 256Go), soit pas à plus de 1000€


Je pense qu'il pensait au X en parlant de plus de 1000€


----------



## ibabar (18 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Je pense qu'il pensait au X en parlant de plus de 1000€


Oui, c'est ce que je dis: soit on parle du X et il est faux de parler de mauvaise autonomie puisqu'il semblerait qu'il tienne même davantage que l'iPhone 8 PLUS, soit on parle du 8 mais le prix est de 800€ (et non +1000€)


----------



## okeeb (18 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je dis: soit on parle du X et il est faux de parler de mauvaise autonomie puisqu'il semblerait qu'il tienne même davantage que l'iPhone 8 PLUS, soit on parle du 8 mais le prix est de 800€ (et non +1000€)


 Ce qui est une belle performance avec un écran pareil


----------



## okeeb (18 Novembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> D'accord, ces bien ce qui me semblais !
> Côté iPhone 8, tu sais ce que cela donne ?


Non, je n'en utilise pas au quotidien. L'un de mes collègues en possède un et tient aisément sa journée, mais je ne connais pas son usage.
Le mien est très consommateur, beaucoup de consultation Web et réseaux sociaux, une dizaines de boîtes mail, le contrôle de mon ordinateur à distance...


----------



## lostOzone (18 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je dis: soit on parle du X et il est faux de parler de mauvaise autonomie puisqu'il semblerait qu'il tienne même davantage que l'iPhone 8 PLUS, soit on parle du 8 mais le prix est de 800€ (et non +1000€)



Mon X est largement inférieur à mon précédent 8+. Apple n’a promis que 2h de plus qu’un iPhone 7 ce qui ne fait pas rêver quand on a eu un 7. 
Je trouve le X médiocre côté autonomie mais c’est pas le sujet ici.


----------



## ibabar (19 Novembre 2017)

lostOzone a dit:


> Mon X est largement inférieur à mon précédent 8+


Ton témoignage est intéressant car il contraste avec les tests qui affirment que le X a une bonne autonomie: https://www.igen.fr/tests/2017/11/t...2/page/0/1#un-petit-iphone-qui-dure-longtemps
Tu as bien calibré ta batterie au départ?


----------



## Vincentdu59 (19 Novembre 2017)

Merci de vos réponses !
Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, c'est vu, il tient une journée sans-souci en utilisation normale, et au soir en utilisation intensive, il est sûr que si je prends un iPhone 8, je ne passerais pas a iOS 12, afin de garder mon téléphone plus longtemps. 

Plusieurs questions :
-Mettre en charge sont téléphone toute la nuit, cela abîme la batterie ? 
-Qu'est ce que vous appelez "calibré", la batterie ? 
-Imaginons, mon iPhone n'a plus de batteries à 18H, je décide de le recharger à 30%, histoire de tenir la soirée, cela l'abîme ?

En gros, qu'est ce qu'il faut faire, et ne pas faire...


----------



## okeeb (19 Novembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses !
> Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, c'est vu, il tient une journée sans-souci en utilisation normale, et au soir en utilisation intensive, il est sûr que si je prends un iPhone 8, je ne passerais pas a iOS 12, afin de garder mon téléphone plus longtemps.
> 
> Plusieurs questions :
> ...


Non, le LiOn et le LiPo ne sont pas sensibles aux multiples branchements, au contraire. C'est la décharge totale qui les abîme. N'hésitez pas à brancher régulièrement. Quand à une charge longue, genre la nuit, aucun risque : la charge s'arrête quand la batterie a atteint le niveau requis et ne reprendra qu'en dessous de 95%.
Quand au calibrage, cela consiste à utiliser l'appareil jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne (donc autour de 5 à 10% résiduels réels) puis à le recharger à fond histoire que la batterie garde bien en tête son volume global. C'est cependant une manipulation qui se perd, son intérêt étant de moins en moins probant avec le temps et les nouvelles technologies.


----------



## lostOzone (19 Novembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses !
> Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, c'est vu, il tient une journée sans-souci en utilisation normale, et au soir en utilisation intensive, il est sûr que si je prends un iPhone 8, je ne passerais pas a iOS 12, afin de garder mon téléphone plus longtemps.
> 
> Plusieurs questions :
> ...



La charge nocturne ne l’abimera pas. Une fois terminée la charge s’arrête. Pour la charge nocturne le seul conseil c’est d’utiliser le chargeur d’origine qui fait une charge lente à 5W. Perso je charge le soir sur un chargeur Anker qui envoie comme un 12W d’iPad. Et j’ai pas eu de problème sur mon iPhone 7 utilisé 1 an la capacité est descendu à 92% ce qui reste largement dans les spécifications d’Apple. Qui sont 80% de sa capacité pour 500 cycles. Et de toute manière une batterie s’use forcément. 

La calibration c’est pour rappeler à l’iPhone quelles sont les valeur 100% et « 0% » comme chaque batterie n’est pas exactement identique. En fait ça n’est pas la batterie qui est calibré mais la jauge. 

Les charges incomplètes n’abîme pas les batterie lithium. Leur durée de vie est calculée en cycle complet donc tu peux faire 10 charge de 10% ça entraîne la même usure.



ibabar a dit:


> Ton témoignage est intéressant car il contraste avec les tests qui affirment que le X a une bonne autonomie: https://www.igen.fr/tests/2017/11/t...2/page/0/1#un-petit-iphone-qui-dure-longtemps
> Tu as bien calibré ta batterie au départ?



J’ai fait plusieurs extinction etc. Mais c’est pareil. 
Au final on n’a pas tous des batteries qui se comportent de la même façon. Et il se peut qu’il y ai des écrans qui consomment plus ou moins. Et je pense que ces tests avaient eux des iPhone mal calibré. J’ai le souvenir d’avoir était super enthousiastes les premiers jours au niveau de l’autonomie du 8+ puis quelques jour plus tard j’avais eu des niveaux de batterie en fin de journée pas si terrible que ça mais meilleurs que le X. Je sais que ça dépends de l’usage. Mais je soupçonne que le calibrage de la jauge n’était pas optimal vu que je n’ai pas fait le calibrage car l’autonomie était bonne. De toute manière ce test ne corrobore pas la fiche technique d’Apple. Donc soit problème de calibrage soit la batterie fournie est meilleure que la fiche technique. Si c’est le cas bonjour le casse tête pour trouver les séries les mieux loties.


----------



## Vincentdu59 (19 Novembre 2017)

Merci à vous ! 
Donc pas de souci, je suis à 13% d'usure sur mon 6s, je pense que ces le fait de passer de iOS 9 à 10, qui a flinguer la batterie...
Sinon, y'a il un moyen d'éviter que celle-ci s'abîme ?


----------



## lostOzone (19 Novembre 2017)

Je crois pas qu’iOS 11 ai réduit la capacité de la batterie. C’est son usure naturelle avec les cycles. Par contre iOS 11 est plus enregistré qu’iOS 10. 
Moi je refuse de me prendre la tête. A gérer la batterie manuellement. 

Sinon y a de la lecture. Y a des plages de charges qui sont moins propice à l’usure de la batterie. Charger souvent des petites charges..

 http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## 1000k (23 Novembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Noël approche, et Bouygues me fais des prix,



Ton opérateur ne te fait pas des prix, il te vend un crédit déguisé dans le prix de ton forfait. Le taux du crédit étant généralement très élevé, c'est plutôt toi qui fait un cadeau à ton opérateur...


Sinon, dans certains messages, certains se sont plains ou ont des craintes au sujet des "grandes" ouverture des appareils photo.
Est-ce qu'il serait possible de développer cette crainte ?


----------



## okeeb (23 Novembre 2017)

1000k a dit:


> certains se sont plains ou ont des craintes au sujet des "grandes" ouverture des appareils photo.


Quel type de crainte ? Un objectif disposant d'une grande ouverture fera entrer une quantité de lumière importante pour "arroser" les photosites, il en découlera des clichés plus détaillée en basse luminosité.
La contrepartie est qu'un objectif à grande ouverture est souvent dit "mou" aux ouvertures extrêmes (donc à son maximum de collecte de lumière), autrement dit il est moins précis, donnera un cliché un peu moins net...
C'est déjà très complexe avec des objectifs d'1kg vissés au bout d'un reflex, alors avec un groupe de lentilles de moins de 5mm d'épaisseur...


----------



## ibabar (23 Novembre 2017)

En tout cas au niveau prix, le S8 poursuit sa chute vertigineuse...
https://www.dealabs.com/search?q=galaxy+s8
Il y avait une offre à 503€ chez Amazon Allemagne, actuellement à 430€ chez MediaMarkt en Suisse !!!!!


----------



## 1000k (23 Novembre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Quel type de crainte ? Un objectif disposant d'une grande ouverture fera entrer une quantité de lumière importante pour "arroser" les photosites, il en découlera des clichés plus détaillée en basse luminosité.
> La contrepartie est qu'un objectif à grande ouverture est souvent dit "mou" aux ouvertures extrêmes (donc à son maximum de collecte de lumière), autrement dit il est moins précis, donnera un cliché un peu moins net...
> C'est déjà très complexe avec des objectifs d'1kg vissés au bout d'un reflex, alors avec un groupe de lentilles de moins de 5mm d'épaisseur...



Justement, on n'est que sur des télephones portables.

La qualité face à un réflex avec un 50 f1,4 par exemple est .......... sans commentaire.
Je trouve que c'est bien que ces dernières années, les micro-optiques soient passées de 2,4 à 1,8. Ça améliore grandement les photos en intérieur sans vraiment dégrader les résultats dans la globalité.
Je suis d'accord que l'on pinaille sur les performances d'une optique de réflex. Après sur une micro-optique de téléphone portable à ouverture fixe...


----------



## ibabar (23 Novembre 2017)

1000k a dit:


> La qualité face à un réflex avec un 50 f1,4 par exemple est .......... sans commentaire


LA grosse qualité d'un smartphone est... son poids. Qu'on peut considérer comme "nul" puisqu'on a de toute façon son smartphone avec soi (alors qu'on a pas forcément tout le temps son réflex, surtout avec des poids entre 1 et 2kg...).



1000k a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est bien que ces dernières années, les micro-optiques soient passées de 2,4 à 1,8. Ça améliore grandement les photos en intérieur sans vraiment dégrader les résultats dans la globalité


Les optiques sont ridicules quand les problématiques en photo sont liées à des champs, des tirages, des aberrations...etc.
Et pour les capteurs c'est encore plus risible, surtout aujourd'hui où les réflex numériques généralisent le full frame et les grandes plages de dynamique (on commence enfin à atteindre l'agrément de l'argentique, mais là n'est pas le débat).

Ce que je ne capte pas, c'est que les fabricants de smartphone ne performent pas davantage en terme de corrections électroniques.
Les puristes crieront toujours avec de la stabilisation numérique vs mécanique, avec des viseurs électroniques (ou visée sur écran) vs optique ou visée claire...etc.
Le fait est qu'il y a des pistes intéressantes, que ce soit Apple avec son mode Portrait et son bokeh artificiel ou Huawei avec son double capteur couleur/ N&B pour un meilleur contraste. L'une des évolutions impressionnantes de ces dernières années est bien le mode HDR qui permet aujourd'hui des prouesses.
Et je passe sur la vidéo: les APN sont encore limités (notamment par la chauffe du capteur), alors que l'iPhone 8 filme en 4k 60fps!!!!

_Désolé, on va encore me taxer de HS, c'est vrai qu'il n'y pas trop de rapport avec le choix S8/iPhone 8... _


----------



## 1000k (23 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> LA grosse qualité d'un smartphone est... son poids. Qu'on peut considérer comme "nul" puisqu'on a de toute façon son smartphone avec soi (alors qu'on a pas forcément tout le temps son réflex, surtout avec des poids entre 1 et 2kg...).



Je finis le HS en confirmant l'histoire du poids.
Il y a quelques années, j'ai fait l'erreur d'acheter un sac photo en bandouillère. Pratique pour sortir et rentrer son matos sans enlever le sac à chaque fois. Grave erreur !!!!
Après 2/3 heures dans un vieux village, je me suis bloqué le dos, douleurs, etc...
J'avais un boitier "grippé" + 50 f1,4 + 100 f2,8 macro + 70-200 f2,8 + flash cobra. Ouais ça pèse son poids.


----------



## okeeb (24 Novembre 2017)

Pareil ici, au point que je réfléchi au changement d'appareil pour passer à l'hybride.

Pour en revenir à l'interrogation de base, bien qu'effectivement ces capteurs soient ridiculement petits, ils disposent (toute proportion gardée) de formules optiques de plus en plus complexes et profitent évidemment de progrès softwares particulièrement étonnants...

Et comme ils sont quasiment en permanence dans notre poche, il faut reconnaitre qu'ils en deviennent presque indispensables. Honnêtement, les clichés ne déméritent pas... Mieux vaut une photo réfléchie, bien composée et exposée au smartphone qu'un shoot bien commun sans inventivité et mal pris avec un réflex hors de prix.


----------



## ibabar (24 Novembre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> Pareil ici, au point que je réfléchi au changement d'appareil pour passer à l'hybride


Perso j'ai résolu le problème en abandonnant mes APN: j'ai mon iPhone pour faire des photos et un télémétrique argentique pour faire de la photo 



okeeb a dit:


> bien qu'effectivement ces capteurs soient ridiculement petits, ils disposent (toute proportion gardée) de formules optiques de plus en plus complexes et profitent évidemment de progrès softwares particulièrement étonnants...


Je suis assez déçu par l'iPhone X (et plus encore par l'iPhone 8 qui n'est qu'un copier-coller de l'iPhone 7, avec quelques fonctions logicielles en sus comme la 4k à 60fps ou les modes étendus de Portrait).
Ils pourraient faire bien mieux au niveau logiciel, notamment au niveau du débruitage, car ça reste de la compote de pois dès que la lumière est un peu faiblarde (même de jour en intérieur...).

Pour coller au topic, je me demande d'ailleurs l'intérêt pour la partie photo de l'iPhone 8 Plus par rapport au 8: le second objectif "télé" est inexploitable sur le 8 Plus (comme il l'était sur le 7 Plus) - _hors du mode Portrait _- car dans 90% des cas c'est un zoom numérique du grand-angle (car pas assez de lumière). Au moins le télé du X est stabilisé (et ouvre un poil plus de mémoire).


----------



## Vincentdu59 (24 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Merci encore pour votre aide, je me dirige donc vers un S8, pourquoi ?

*iPhone :*
-J'ai eu l'impression d'avoir mon 6s dans les mains, a part une rapidité augmentée, je ne vois pas vraiment la différence.
-Autonomie vraiment légère.

*Galaxy S8 *
-Écran OLED.
-Personnalisation (Samsung et Android) 
-Autonomie largement meilleur. 
-Appareil photo au top, le grand-angle ma séduit ! (d'ailleurs, petite question au possesseur d'un Edge, cela est normal que la photo soit allongée sur le coter incurvé lors d'un selfie ?).
 -Android ma séduit, c'est vraiment rare car habituellement, je suis à fond iOS ! 
-Des raccourcis sont utilisés par Samsung, ce qui est vraiment appréciable.


----------



## Pampampadam (7 Décembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci encore pour votre aide, je me dirige donc vers un S8, pourquoi ?
> 
> ...


Salut alors verdict tu l'a pris le S8 ?


----------



## Everyc (8 Décembre 2017)

j'ai quitté android pour le système trop ouvert, je sais c'est bête mais mon S7 edge a planter 2 fois à cause des mise à jour android pas au point et à même du partir en sav pour faire régler la carte electronique car la mise à jour l'avait dérégler il est partie en SAV avec une micro rayure il est revenue avec sa micro rayure et 2 choc sur la bordure. J'était dégoutée. Pour ton choix les deux vont ce valoir, Il faut surtout voir si tu veut changer du tout au tout. Tu retrouvera tes applis sans soucis sur mon S7edge snapchat par contre faisait chauffer mon tel et planter souvent c'était pas top. Voilà mon expérience le mieux et que tu les essais, les prenne en main le S8 me tente moin car plus de touche physique çà me fais peur.


----------



## Vincentdu59 (8 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
oui, j'ai actuellement un S8 dans les mains, je ne regrette en aucun cas mon choix !
Par contre, j'ai quelques questions sur les batteries, celle d'iPhone est Samsung sont identique ?
 On m'avait dit qu'une batterie tenait mieux, après quelque cycle de charge, car elle n'es pas habitué à être chargé, puis décharger, vraie ?


----------



## ibabar (8 Décembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> On m'avait dit qu'une batterie tenait mieux, après quelque cycle de charge, car elle n'es pas habitué à être chargé, puis décharger, vraie ?


Elle ne "tient" pas mieux, elle se calibre, donc ce qu'elle indique comme autonomie est plus fiable


----------



## Everyc (9 Décembre 2017)

Vincentdu59 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> oui, j'ai actuellement un S8 dans les mains, je ne regrette en aucun cas mon choix !
> Par contre, j'ai quelques questions sur les batteries, celle d'iPhone est Samsung sont identique ?
> On m'avait dit qu'une batterie tenait mieux, après quelque cycle de charge, car elle n'es pas habitué à être chargé, puis décharger, vraie ?


Comme dis Ibabar elle tient pas mieux elle se calibre, par contre attention sur les samsung certaine appli tourne souvent en tache de fond ce qui fais décharger la batterie plus vite et certaine mise à jour on tendance a décalibrer la batterie mais sur google tu trouvera des technique manuel pour la recalibrer.


----------

